# Sticky  We do not provide valuations on this forum



## GaryF

As stated in the title of this thread we are not here to provide market valuations nor buying advice. You must be satisfied, from your own research, of the value of the timepiece you are looking to purchase before making that decision.
Valuing over the internet is just not practical as there are so many aspects to consider and hidden pit falls that might result in a flawed conclusion. This especially applies to second hand used pieces.

Please bear the above in mind when posting to this forum.

Thank you for taking your valuable time to read this information.


----------



## DocJekl

I'd like to get clarification please - I assume that we can share how much we paid for our own watch if we choose to do so, or share what price someone is asking for a particular watch, as that is just factual data and not opinion. 

And, I do understand that we shouldn't try to assign our own value to a watch that was pointed out to us here. 

But, what if someone says, "Would you pay $1200 for this watch?" Are we only allowed a simple yes or no answer, or can we not answer? That's not the same as asking us to provide a number out of the air, and maybe it's not even the same as asking us, "Is $1200 too much?". 

I'm not trying to nitpick, just trying to stay within the intent of the rules. Thanks!


----------



## GaryF

I understand. This is an area where there is a little interpretation by the mods from forum to forum. The message above is what has been posted on another forum in order to try to clarify that, while there isn't a blanket ban, WUS isn't really about providing valuations. So please give a little thought before asking for or providing opinions and understand that WUS in no way endorses the process. 

You can certainly say how much you paid for a watch as long as you aren't giving the specifics of a straightforward discount from an AD on a new watch (that rule is there for other reasons).


----------



## Spacefruit

Help me out here....

from rule 16".......*.While members may provide their opinions as to the value of a watch, *these are purely their opinions and do not represent WUS........."

What at is it you would like us to do or not do?

I'll follow what you want, but at the moment I am confused as to what that is.

i speak as an avid market observer, so I often give opinions on values, and trends, and highlight anomalies.

if someone asks me, is this worth $3000? Is he wrong to ask? Or am I wrong to answer?


----------



## imagwai

Yes, there's a difference between WUS endorsing or supporting any valuations (they don't) and members being allowed to give their own opinions about value.

My interpretation of the rules is that it's fine for values to be discussed as it all helps build a picture of the watch and the market in general, but they need to be taken with a pinch of salt and balanced with other information given the difficulties in accurately valuing a piece over the internet.

Maybe this topic is going one further and the mods are saying they don't want to see any values discussed at all on the Omega forum specifically, but I think this creates confusion on the forum rules for everyone. "We don't do valuations" is at odds with what is actually allowed.


----------



## GaryF

imagwai said:


> Yes, there's a difference between WUS endorsing or supporting any valuations (they don't) and members being allowed to give their own opinions about value.
> 
> My interpretation of the rules is that it's fine for values to be discussed as it all helps build a picture of the watch and the market in general, but they need to be taken with a pinch of salt and balanced with other information given the difficulties in accurately valuing a piece over the internet.
> 
> Maybe this topic is going one further and the mods are saying they don't want to see any values discussed at all on the Omega forum specifically, but I think this creates confusion on the forum rules for everyone. "We don't do valuations" is at odds with what is actually allowed.


You are right. I agree that it would be nice to lose the ambiguity but the truth is that the current system has allowed a degree of flexibility in interpretation. I'm guessing no one wants to see a load of "Is my grandma's watch worth anything?" threads (which are more of a problem on some fora than others) and we don't want a situation where we have to police opinions which may come from either ignorance or far deeper knowledge than we ourselves possess.
But there have been some interesting discussions which we have been happy to allow. It's currently being discussed and we may eventually decide to clarify things one way or the other.


----------



## omega2915

I'd like to know why the forum owner cares at all about people giving opinions as to values of watches? What is the downside? No one can hold him responsible. And I certainly don't understand why another forum's policy matters here.


----------



## iinsic

omega2915 said:


> I'd like to know why the forum owner cares at all about people giving opinions as to values of watches? What is the downside? No one can hold him responsible. And I certainly don't understand why another forum's policy matters here.


Gary was referring to the many fora that exist within WUS. Not other fora outside WUS.


----------



## GaryF

iinsic said:


> Gary was referring to the many fora that exist within WUS. Not other fora outside WUS.


Correct.


----------



## brucky74

Hi, Can anyone advise on the model number/ name of this Omega please. Its stamped 18k on the side. Thanks.


----------



## vsh

GaryF said:


> _As stated in the title of this thread we are not here to provide market valuations nor buying advice. You must be satisfied, from your own research, of the value of the timepiece you are looking to purchase before making that decision.
> Valuing over the internet is just not practical as there are so many aspects to consider and hidden pit falls that might result in a flawed conclusion. This especially applies to second hand used pieces.
> 
> Please bear the above in mind when posting to this forum.
> 
> Thank you for taking your valuable time to read this information._


The colour of text used in the first post doesn't work with teh dark theme on the forum. Should be changed.


----------



## iinsic

vsh said:


> The colour of text used in the first post doesn't work with teh dark theme on the forum. Should be changed.


Try changing to Light Mode.


----------



## mhnies

GaryF said:


> As stated in the title of this thread we are not here to provide market valuations nor buying advice. You must be satisfied, from your own research, of the value of the timepiece you are looking to purchase before making that decision.
> Valuing over the internet is just not practical as there are so many aspects to consider and hidden pit falls that might result in a flawed conclusion. This especially applies to second hand used pieces.
> 
> Please bear the above in mind when posting to this forum.
> 
> Thank you for taking your valuable time to read this information.


10-4


----------

